
Ask HN: What are credible bootcamps for a career change? - shreman
I&#x27;m a 25 year old neuroscience grad seeking to change careers to become a software engineer. My concern is a lack of focus on strong fundamentals in coding bootcamps. Which bootcamps do you recommend and are they worthwhile to truly build a career in CS? Thanks.
======
Blackstone4
Udemy or other online courses are great. Also check out MIT OpenCourseWare.
MIT level courses in CS for free.....

[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/)

With Udemy, for ~$10 a course you can get 20+ hours of video tutorials. Take a
course on the frontend and another on the backend. Try different languages.
Super cheap and flexible so you can do it at night.

I learnt JavaScript (React.js) and Golang this way. I self-taught myself
TypeScript and Node.js. The courses are a great way to get off the ground.

Andrew Mead on Udemy is solid. I took his 2nd edition React course and it was
the best I've done. Way better than my intro to programming course at
university.
[https://www.udemy.com/user/andrewmead/](https://www.udemy.com/user/andrewmead/)

Once you've learnt how to code then try and find good online CS theory courses
from places like MIT or read books on it.

~~~
Blackstone4
For starters check out:

MIT's Introduction to Computer Science and Programming Using Python.

It's free or you can pay $49 to get a certificate.

[https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-computer-science-
mit...](https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-computer-science-
mitx-6-00-1x-11?utm_source=OCW&utm_medium=CHP&utm_campaign=OCW)

------
cuckcuckspruce
Bootcamps can be viable if you want to be a computer programmer, but if you
want to learn CS then a bootcamp will leave you ill prepared.

